# Clarence "Gatemouth" Brown



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The only guy I've seen who can use a capo so high up on the neck and make it sound good,... and the only guitarist I know of who is identified with a non-reverse Firebird.

[video=youtube;5y41jsG_fVY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y41jsG_fVY[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> The only guy I've seen who can use a capo so high up on the neck and make it sound good,... and _the only guitarist I know of who is identified with a non-reverse Firebird_.


The current issue of Guitar Player has Warren Haynes slinging one. And I think Roxy Music's Phil Manzanera regularly used one as well. But damn, for a guy who doesn't use a pick, Gatemouth is_* fast*_.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Warren is most identified for his LP, and then for a 335, and then for an 80s strat, and then for a Flying V, and then for a reverse Firebird, and then.... you get the point. The non-reverse was Gatemouth's go to guitar for many, many years. Never followed Roxy Music, so this is good to know about Phil.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Quite the picking technique! Pretty clean tone too, is that a Twin that he's running through?

I'd heard of him, but never paid much attention, for whatever reason.
Good tune though, I'll have to check some of his releases out.
Any album recommendations?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Gatemouth has an interesting, and diverse, style that combines jump blues, western swing, and straight up Lousiana and Texas blues.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

We lived only a hundred miles apart in Louisiana, never got to see him perform live.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Crazy playing! Kinda brushes the strings instead of picking them. Can't remember ever seeing that before, at least not as a primary playing technique. Always knew he played a NR Firebird tho (when it's your no. 1 axe you learn fast it's a pretty short list of associated players). Definitely a Twin on the backline too. Great post!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> We lived only a hundred miles apart in Louisiana, never got to see him perform live.


I saw Gate performing many times, including a few times here in Calgary in the 90's at the old King Eddy hotel. Always a great showman with a top notch backing band. I have a ton of his albums. He sure covered a lot of styles but had his own sound whatever he did.


----------

